
Google and Binomial partner to open source high quality Basis Universal - jsheard
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2020/03/google-and-binomial-partner-to-open.html
======
froh
From their readme at
[https://github.com/binomialLLC/basis_universal](https://github.com/binomialLLC/basis_universal)

Basis Universal Supercompressed GPU Texture Codec

Basis Universal is a "supercompressed" GPU texture compression system that
outputs a highly compressed intermediate file format (.basis) that can be
quickly transcoded to a very wide variety of GPU compressed and uncompressed
pixel formats: ASTC 4x4 L/LA/RGB/RGBA, PVRTC1 4bpp RGB/RGBA, PVRTC2 RGB/RGBA,
BC7 mode 6 RGB, BC7 mode 5 RGB/RGBA, BC1-5 RGB/RGBA/X/XY, ETC1 RGB, ETC2 RGBA,
ATC RGB/RGBA, ETC2 EAC R11 and RG11, FXT1 RGB, and uncompressed raster image
formats 8888/565/4444.

